# Xeray "The Bomb" status?



## BVH (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Dan. Can you give us any further info on "the Bomb" you mentioned dropping a few months back? (I think it's the 90 - 100 Watt HID light, isn't it?)

How's the military thing going and is it related?


----------



## NAW (Jun 10, 2007)

I hope theirs no "bomb".... I just dropped about 1300 for my BB.


----------



## XeRay (Jun 10, 2007)

BVH said:


> Hi Dan. Can you give us any further info on "the Bomb" you mentioned dropping a few months back? (I think is going to be the 90 - 100 Watt HID light, wasn't it?)
> 
> How's the military thing going and is it related?


 
"Mums the word" still.

Number 2 military project progressing well. Number 3 and #4 are also underway. We should be able to go public on all of it by the end of the year.

Number 1 military project we got a 15 month contract for 600 units with monthly shipments ultimately going to Iraq. The contract is likely to be extended to more units because the users are VERY happy with a reasonable price and better performance (more output) than "others". We have already shipped 100+ units.


----------



## frogs3 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hey NAW,

Congratulations on finally snagging a BB. I love mine more with every passing month. It is for me an ideal walking light, not too heavy but with tons of lumens. Solidly made and reliable.

If there is in fact a new, more potent one from XeVision, no way would I give up the BB. It works just right.

Enjoy,

-HAK


----------



## BVH (Jun 10, 2007)

Glad to hear the military contract(s) is/are going well for you Dan! I wonder what the "other" light is.... :nana:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 11, 2007)

NAW, congrats on getting a BB! I'm still sitting on my 50W==>BB (with original ballast), and the 2nd BB I got from other member.

I'll probably sell my original one...but the Group Buy BB really works no better. One question you answered for me was the price range they are worth. Did your $1300 buy an extra bulb/battery?

Anyway, I'm happy for you....and also for Dan's success.


----------



## NAW (Jun 11, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> One question you answered for me was the price range they are worth. Did your $1300 buy an extra bulb/battery?


 
She's coming with an extra bulb & battery...can't wait to get it.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 11, 2007)

NAW said:


> She's coming with an extra bulb & battery...can't wait to get it.



Sweet! You will likely never need that extra bulb...but I have two extra Fat Boy DL-50's after putting the 3rd in the 50W upgrade. You are gonna be blown away.:thumbsup:


----------



## BVH (Jun 11, 2007)

For useless kicks, I enjoy lighting up my BB, memorizing what I saw and then lighting up my LarryK14 - now There's Some Light! Granted, only 6 or 7 minutes, but glorious to behold, right Lux?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeah, the Larry14K makes you look around for the rest of the 747 that is about to land on your position. It is like someone reached up in the sky and turned on a magic "Sun" spotlight.


----------



## windstrings (Jun 19, 2007)

Humm.. decisions decisions... if the bomb comes out the BB will drop in price to some degree unless there is large price margin between the two.

I wish I knew what the runtime of the bomb will be?


----------



## NAW (Jun 19, 2007)

I think this new flashlight will not be brighter than a BarnBurner. I think it will just be a more compact and lighter HID.


----------



## windstrings (Jun 19, 2007)

NAW said:


> I think this new flashlight will not be brighter than a BarnBurner. I think it will just be a more compact and lighter HID.



Ah, I see... I saw rumors of 100 - 125Watts so I didn't know., but smaller will indeed be that much harder to be brighter due to reflector efficiency even if it were higher wattage.


----------



## BVH (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm thinking 125 - 150 now. 75 to 100 is too small of a jump for engineering a new light, I think.


----------



## XeRay (Jun 20, 2007)

BVH said:


> I'm thinking 125 - 150 now. 75 to 100 is too small of a jump for engineering a new light, I think.


 
The next thing we do will be called "MOAB" short for Mother of all BB's (MOABB) MOAB is also a "hotspot" (pun intended) in Utah for off roading mtn biking etc. It is a desert "slick rock" sand stone area.

The US military also has a bomb called the MOAB, in their case it stands for Massive Ordinance Air Burst. It is a conventional explosive device. 21,700 lb of high exposive. Durring the testing at a *bomb* range in *Florida* the shock wave was felt as far as 35 miles away.

"A weapon so big it is dubbed the "mother of all bombs," the Air Force said." http://www.metacafe.com/watch/139739/moab_bomb_test_video/

"Patience is a virtue" they say, I can say no more at this time. Don't *expect* the unveiling before the end of this year (2007/2008).


----------



## windstrings (Jun 20, 2007)

Ah, your just a big tease! 

Maybe by then I'll have some spare change... if my new boat doesn't get it all!

I do like Moab... but that sounds like a really big light.

I wish we had something else to eat besides popcorn while we waited!


----------



## XeRay (Jun 20, 2007)

windstrings said:


> Ah, your just a big tease!
> 
> Maybe by then I'll have some spare change... if my new boat doesn't get it all!
> 
> ...


 
Not big just powerful.

Dan


----------



## windstrings (Jun 20, 2007)

OK.... I hope its a molly whopper of a stinking bright light...

can you give a hint as to runtime?.. thats the main deterant for ever leaving the comfort of my BB that I snuggle up to at night.... just call me fickle!


----------



## BVH (Jun 20, 2007)

I've seen testing footage of the MOAB on the Military Channel - it really IS the Mother Of All Bombs!


----------



## windstrings (Jun 20, 2007)

Man, I'm starting to flinch already thinking about what the price might be!


----------



## NAW (Jun 20, 2007)

XeRay said:


> Don't *expect* the unveiling before the end of this year (2007/2008).


 
Is this light going to be available to civillians?


----------



## XeRay (Jun 20, 2007)

BVH said:


> I've seen testing footage of the MOAB on the Military Channel - it really IS the Mother Of All Bombs!


 
Did you see the video link back a few posts? #15


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 20, 2007)

LOL! I bet Dan is loving his company's position when we look back over the last 15-20 months and remember all the critics, issues, and challengers on this and "other" forums....including those brands that are no longer in business. Nothing like results to verify quality and credibility.:thumbsup:

It's funny to see everyone try and figure out what Dan is hiding. Maybe it's a Mohammed sky stencil BB overlay for distracting the terrorists.


----------



## XeRay (Jun 20, 2007)

NAW said:


> Is this light going to be available to civilians?


 
At minimum on a limited basis to CPF members. Maybe only 1 group buy or a CPF discount for a limited time. We are committed to at least maintain or preferably *improve* runtime.


----------



## windstrings (Jun 20, 2007)

XeRay said:


> At minimum on a limited basis to CPF members. Maybe only 1 group buy or a CPF discount for a limited time. We are committed to at least maintain or preferably *improve* runtime.



I was afraid you would say that!... now I have no excuse..... :naughty:

It will be quite exciting in the least to see whats up.


----------



## BVH (Jun 20, 2007)

The line starts behind me cause I started this thread, right?

Dan, that appears to be the same shot that I saw on the M.C.


----------



## FlashInThePan (Jun 20, 2007)

XeRay said:


> At minimum on a limited basis to CPF members. Maybe only 1 group buy or a CPF discount for a limited time. We are committed to at least maintain or preferably *improve* runtime.


 
Well, that's it - I'm skipping all other light purchases this year and saving up for this mystery light. Dan, just let me know your address; I'll forward my paychecks there each month, and you can take out however much is needed to reserve my place in line.

Alternately, do you offer any indentured servant plans? ;-)

In all seriousness, this is incredible news. I missed the original BB groupbuy, and have been quietly desiring one ever since. Thank you for thinking of CPF and giving us the chance to purchase these new lights. My Eagleye Polarian will do for the next 6-9 months, but I'll just have to hope I'm around at the right time to snag your new offering.

Moab, Utah, by the way...is beautiful. If I score one of these, my wife and I might just need to take a weekend trip to the beautiful, EXPANSIVE outdoor paradise of Moab. =)

- FITP


----------



## XeRay (Jun 21, 2007)

Talk to LuxLuthor, he has a spare (2nd) BB it sounds like he is ready to let go.

Dan


----------



## NAW (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm pretty anxious to see this light. I don't think I'll buy it, spent everything on my BarnBurner. It would be cool though to see someone like Kenshiro or Tedbear to review it though.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 21, 2007)

NAW said:


> I'm pretty anxious to see this light. I don't think I'll buy it, spent everything on my BarnBurner. It would be cool though to see someone like Kenshiro or Tedbear to review it though.



Hopefully there will be some new Polarion's so we can have all kind of "interesting" shootout comparisons.


----------



## windstrings (Jun 21, 2007)

I see the clouds building!... must be the time of year!


----------



## windstrings (Jun 21, 2007)

XeRay said:


> Talk to LuxLuthor, he has a spare (2nd) BB it sounds like he is ready to let go.
> 
> Dan



I don't know if I could let go of my baby... I think I'll have to start a Harem.

It's just too cool to let go easily... I can see handing it to a friend and together go marching into the darkness and turning it into day side be side with Moab!...

Besides.. I have to have a nice comparison... it drove me nuts not having a 50W with my BB at the same time to compare.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah, it's nice to have two....but I really only use one at a time. I'm in no urgent hurry to unload.


----------



## cue003 (Jun 23, 2007)

BVH said:


> The line starts behind me cause I started this thread, right?
> 
> Dan, that appears to be the same shot that I saw on the M.C.




Come on now... you know I will have to be first in line... I should be an automatic choice to coordinate this GB since I did the last one. 

I miss my BB dearly and I will NOT make that mistake again especially if this MOAB is going to be what Dan is alluding to. 

Curtis


----------



## BVH (Jun 23, 2007)

Well.................o..........k.... Cue. If you handle the administration of the MOAB GB, and you give me an extra discount........ I....... G U E S S you could be first in line.


----------



## frogs3 (Jun 24, 2007)

As I keep saying, very potent lights in responsible hands are a most useful lighting tool.

We older folks do need three times the light that a 20 year old does to see equally well (trust me, I'm a radiologist and have noticed the aging vision with low light as I rapidly approach 60).

So, put me in line for whatever Dan is cooking, because he makes good stuff.

-HAK


----------



## NAW (Jun 25, 2007)

...


----------



## NAW (Jun 25, 2007)

I wonder if this new light will be encased in a XeRay (but with diffferent bulb and ballast) or maybe an entire new flashlight.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 25, 2007)

I think Dan is working out the last details of a XeRay HID/Mini-Stinger. If you don't burn the barn, blow it up.


----------



## gjg (Sep 12, 2007)

Anybody have any news on the progress / availability of this bad boy??
gg


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 12, 2007)

gotta ask....."BB" ? :thinking:

EDIT: found it, never mind


----------



## windstrings (Sep 12, 2007)

I guess this one will be called "TB"?


----------



## lasercrazy (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow, I can't belive I missed this thread! Put me down for 1 MOAB, my BarnBurner needs company.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 12, 2007)

Dan has already started talking in the other thread about his round ballast for hand held. I think it is this direction in 35-50W, rather than anything beyond a 75W BB's power.


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 13, 2007)

is this the "Bomb" light?

http://home.earthlink.net/~mrtedbear/XeRay%2050watt%20HID.htm

http://www.aerovisions.com/hid/hid_searchlights.html (about $900 USD) 

:thinking:


----------



## windstrings (Sep 13, 2007)

Those links are the regular Xeray light... the BB "Barnburner is the 75Watt version...., uses a 50W bulb with 75W ballast,....but was only available as a limited supply to a handful of GB folks and previous 50W purchasers only on this forum for a limited time.

The MOAB "I thought" was supposed to be something of even higher wattage than the BB with possibly a higher wattage ballast and a bulb supporting at least 100W or even higher with a battery supporting a runtime of at least an hour "as the BB".

As we all have been waiting in suspense for the "MOAB" , I'm now a bit confused....

Has the MOAB been aborted?.... 

Going for a smaller unit may appeal to a larger crowd and be more affordable, but certainly could not be granted the title "MOAB"?

Smaller means bigger bucks for the same lumens because of heat and the need for higher reflector quality to reflect all that energy.

I can't see the (Mother of all Bombs) being less than the BB?

As awesome as my BB is standing out in free air, when I use it on my boat in the "before dawn hours" going to my fishing hole, I wish I had even more lumens as the fog and mist seems to consume allot of it.... along with the knats and bugs! LOL!

After big rains, it takes several days for the debris to completely clear the lake... one morning I happened upon a whole tree floating in my path... thank goodness I was using the BB and not the starlight!


----------



## lasercrazy (Sep 13, 2007)

It's probably going to be a little bigger unless it has a super tiny and efficient ballast. One thing that should be improved is the reflector. I think all the zerays could have performed better with a higher quality reflector/coating. 

Dan, will it be focusable like the others?

Also, with all the new high quality and high capacity lithiums on the market you should be able to pack a lot of runtime in a small package. I hope the MOAB has longer runtime than the BB which is already great for the size/power ratio.

Will this have the option of running directly off a car battery or have a optional tethered pack for more runtime? Preferably one that could go under the light like the maxabeam if offered.

Will it be water proof or easily made water proof?

That's all my questions .


----------



## GhostReaction (Sep 13, 2007)

Woah...
Did I miss anything? Dan is your Paypal addy stil the same?
I ll start the prepay installments for my Xmas gift


----------



## LED61 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi Ghost!! then you sell to me right ??


----------



## XeRay (Sep 13, 2007)

I can't talk about these details, leaving it all to speculation for you guys. I have given some hints on a new cyclinder ballast.

We have a number of new products to unveil before the end of this year.


----------



## BVH (Sep 13, 2007)

109 days and counting........................


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 13, 2007)

XeRay said:


> I can't talk about these details, leaving it all to speculation of you guys. I have given some hints on a new cyclinder ballast.
> 
> We have a number of new products to unveil before the end of this year.



so i guess i should start asking for more overtime? :wave:


----------



## GhostReaction (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey buddy 

I m sure you had a blast with the BB.
If I ll get my hands on the 'bomb' I m keeping it :nana:

Bushman: you're lucky being able to chalk up extra $ on overtimes! I need a part time 


LED61 said:


> Hi Ghost!! then you sell to me right ??


----------



## cue003 (Sep 14, 2007)

GhostReaction said:


> .......
> If I ll get my hands on the 'bomb' I m keeping it :nana:
> .....




I am right with you when this bad boy becomes available.

Curtis


----------



## Nitro (Sep 23, 2007)

XeRay said:


> I can't talk about these details, leaving it all to speculation for you guys. I have given some hints on a new cyclinder ballast.
> 
> We have a number of new products to unveil before the end of this year.


----------



## karlthev (Sep 23, 2007)

Now I may just be the baby member of the BB community/family but, I'm gonna bet that the BB is going to be the King of the Hill for quite some time. Don't get me wrong, I'm sure we will have new technology in the not too distant future which will give the Barn Burner a run for the money and probably outrun it but, not for a bit without sacrificing runs times to distraction and taking bulb life down to unacceptable levels. As I said, I'm gonna bet that Dan has something up his sleeve but not something intended to "dust" the BB, at least not this year. Time will tell however and I'm prepared to save my $ for some time to go toward the next technology, maybe in a year or so.... 

Karl


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree. The main thing that people need to think about is there is not a better performing bulb beyond the DL-50 Fatboy bulb, which are no longer made, and which is already being seriously pushed with the 75W BB ballast. It is people's imagination that there is a larger ballast or more robust HID bulb in existence. Plus Dan was already reluctant to even make any BB's for retail offereing due to his concerns of XeVision responsibility/actual liability if some twit used it to shine at a helicopter or small plane. IMHO, there might be some variation of BB 75W units using Fatboy bulbs with different features, but not brighter.


----------



## BVH (Sep 24, 2007)

Lux, I've got 3 ea. 300 Watt HID lamps not much bigger than the Fatboy. Hmmm...dispels that theory.


----------



## karlthev (Sep 24, 2007)

Hmmm, might a custom trailer be needed to haul about the power source (batteries?) or else one Helluva long extension cord? Sorry in my attempt to lighten this up a tad.:devil:



Karl


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 24, 2007)

BVH said:


> Lux, I've got 3 ea. 300 Watt HID lamps not much bigger than the Fatboy. Hmmm...dispels that theory.



LOL! Well you are in the searchlight mega category...so that's not fair for us mortals....  and pray tell, what are you going to recommend we use to hold, power, and ballast that 300W HID bulb?

I'm not aware of an affordable and high quality 75 to 100W HID bulb that will effectively output dramatically more than the Fatboy for a hand held spotlight, with practical battery power. Then you need a quality 100 to 125W ballast that won't need a portable refrigeration module. Oh yeah, and it also needs to be in a reasonable cost/size/weight. Then Dan has to see a reason to make enough of them for existing market beyond a small number of CPF flashaholics!

Now what bulbs you have in that category? :naughty: 

PS.) It ain't gonna happen. LOL!


----------



## BVH (Sep 25, 2007)

Come on, Lux, don't burst my bubble!


----------



## ez78 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah, leave people's bubbles alone!


----------



## SaVaGe (Sep 27, 2007)

can somebody tell me how do i join a group buy????......do i have to join the CPF marketplace?????.........

im totally in for this one!


----------



## karlthev (Sep 27, 2007)

There is NOTHING here to buy unless you are seeking some deal on swampland in Florida.!!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 27, 2007)

BVH said:


> Come on, Lux, don't burst my bubble!



 We have our own CPF "Bubble Boy." 



karlthev said:


> There is NOTHING here to buy unless you are seeking some deal on swampland in Florida.!!



 Oh wait, I thought it was the Brooklyn Bridge GB, sorry wrong thread.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 27, 2007)

karlthev said:


> There is NOTHING here to buy unless you are seeking some deal on swampland in Florida.!!


 
Yeah? How much?


----------



## karlthev (Sep 27, 2007)

Ain't gonna tell ya 'cause itsa CPF secret doncha know!! , "Loose lips sink ships"!!


Karl


----------



## christian gpr (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyone heard anything new about this light?


----------



## karlthev (Oct 4, 2007)

What light?:thinking:


Karl


----------



## electromage (Oct 4, 2007)

christian gpr said:


> Anyone heard anything new about this light?



Honestly, I don't know what you're on about...


----------



## christian gpr (Oct 5, 2007)

*karlthev* and *electromage* sorry I didn´t know I had to specify since I was refering to the light in this Thread "Xeray "The Bomb" status?" or


> Originally Posted by *XeRay*
> _The next thing we do will be called "MOAB" short for Mother of all BB's _
> 
> _"Patience is a virtue" they say, I can say no more at this time. Don't *expect* the unveiling before the end of this year (2007/2008)_.


 
Now that I have made it clear what light I was refering to and the end of the year is getting closer, has anyone heard anything new about this light?


----------



## karlthev (Oct 5, 2007)

These were merely kind-hearted attempts to disuade you from any dillusions you may have had. It might be suggested you do not hold your breath for any unveiling---today or by the end of the year.:green: 


Karl


----------



## christian gpr (Oct 6, 2007)

, didn´t get that Karl, thank you for your conideration.


----------



## toolboy (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm sure I can't be the first one to put 2 and 2 together on this one. But I'll guess that "The Bomb" is already been outed on another website. AZ project, the sister developing company with xevision has already posted it developed projects that it plans on unveiling. I will not link to the other website as it is a competitor, but I'm sure that you can guess who. I linked to AZ's new site. Here were Dan's comment prior on this issue..

Post #17 "Not big just powerful."


Post #24 "We are committed to at least maintain or preferably *improve* runtime."

Post #50 "I have given some hints on a new cyclinder ballast."

Here is my guess at what is coming

http://www.search-light.jp/

The xeray clone there has the switchable 35-50 watt switch with cables to an extended run battery.

-2 level adjustable light
at 50W
-Max throw- 1km, Max output- 5000lm
-Internal battery runtime- 1hr 40min
-Runtime with optional battery- 6hrs 40min
at 30W
-Max throw- 600m, Max output- 2700lm
-Internal battery runtime- 2hrs 40min
-Runtime with optional battery- 10hrs 40min

I swiped the info above from a posting on another forum as I cannot translate.

The little light is the a 20-30 watt switchable. 

This matches up with Dan's quotes about runtime and a round ballast design. My guess is Dan will try to adapt the new case with the external supply cable to the 75 watt BarnBurner and have a longer run time. I still hold hope for even something bigger than the Barn Burner however there is little need for him to design something larger unless he is trying to compete with spectrolab in a fixed mount design. 

I hope it is ok to post the info here but as it was already out on another site, I feel our members should see if they were unaware of it already.

Dan, was I close?


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 23, 2007)

Im praying they will (dunno how) make a 60min runtime 150watt handheld HID  These Xerays are lumen monsters but Id love for them to make one that can hang with lights like the Sleeper & Ken5.

Ok that may sound a little extreme, not IMO, no way in hell. Never can have too much light.


----------



## karlthev (Oct 23, 2007)

I saw these posts--interesting and seems to indicate progress but not in a "bomb"--inferring some huge increase in power. Rather these developments identify greater efficiencies and flexibilities--improvements no doubt!


Karl


----------



## GhostReaction (Nov 27, 2007)

is it the end of the year yet?? is it Christmas yet??

These 2 stage HID on AZ are you sure its Da Bomb? 

I ll take one with a low of 5 lumens and high of something brighter than BVH searchlight!


----------



## XeRay (Nov 27, 2007)

GhostReaction said:


> is it the end of the year yet?? is it Christmas yet??
> 
> These 2 stage HID on AZ are you sure its Da Bomb?
> 
> I ll take one with a low of 5 lumens and high of something brighter than BVH searchlight!


 
The ballast being planned for that project by AZ and Segawa are my propritary ballast and igniter. 30/50 watt or 35/50 watt. This is no bomb. When we decide to offer another searchlight it will be dual wattage but a radical departure from what is being shown on those Japanese websites.


----------



## windstrings (Nov 27, 2007)

Since the "bomb" seems like its not going to materialize.. I wonder how much the BB is worth?.... I've considered getting rid of mine, but every time I use it, I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## BVH (Nov 27, 2007)

Know what you mean, Windy. I love the BB but hardly ever use it. When trying to decide whether to sell the BB or Helios - Lumens won out. Kept the BB, sold the Helios even though I liked the form-factor of the Helios more.


----------



## windstrings (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a 300mw laser that peaks over 440mw with the same problem... its so powerful, I hardly ever use it!

I love it on my boat.... however legal that is, and I love it to show off... I keep it by my bedside to blast away any potential intruders in the night.

Judging on how much I use it, the money would be better used elsewhere, but its so stinkin cool to have, I haven't torn myself away from it yet.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 28, 2007)

windstrings said:


> Since the "bomb" seems like its not going to materialize.. I wonder how much the BB is worth?.... I've considered getting rid of mine, but every time I use it, I'm glad I didn't.




I know several new products were supposed to be announced before year end and we haven't heard anything yet, but did Dan say that the "bomb" isn't going to materialize now? I hadn't heard anything about that...


----------



## Patriot (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Flashanator (Dec 1, 2007)

We have just under a month left till the end of the year. I have to wonder, will we hear anything on the "so called" BOMB? Maybe I should hold off looking for a Barn Burner, wait for this bomb. I'm just affrad there will be no bomb.

My life minus BB, you know kinda sucks...:mecry:


----------



## GhostReaction (Dec 11, 2007)

So have you decided to offer another searchlight??
Come on Dan, be my Santa !


XeRay said:


> The ballast being planned for that project by AZ and Segawa are my propritary ballast and igniter. 30/50 watt or 35/50 watt. This is no bomb. When we decide to offer another searchlight it will be dual wattage but a radical departure from what is being shown on those Japanese websites.


----------



## XeRay (Dec 11, 2007)

GhostReaction said:


> So have you decided to offer another searchlight??
> Come on Dan, be my Santa !


 
For now no, later maybe. We are focusing on larger markets where needs and requirements are much different.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 11, 2007)

XeRay said:


> For now no, later maybe. We are focusing on larger markets where needs and requirements are much different.



But there is still a "bomb" planed before the end of the year?


----------



## XeRay (Dec 11, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> But there is still a "bomb" planed before the end of the year?


 
You mean "MOAB", no. It is a bit late for that with only 3 weeks left in the year. We must for fiscal reasons focus our efforts where the money is. We are developing products where many 100's of units per month will be sold. We will unveil our very compact cyclinder ballast (with integral igniter) 30 to 50 watt variable operator output. A new more compact high output 50 and 75 watt worklight with active ballast cooling for indoor industrial use. And a secret project to be unveiled toward the end of January which will "blow the competition out of the water" so to speak. This is our most exciting current project in terms of sales volume which could easily rival our aviation sales. We should be able sell 2,000 to 5,000 units of this new product in 2008.

Stay tuned in January 2008 for our exciting announcements.


----------



## BVH (Dec 11, 2007)

Dan will the secret - "to be revealed in January" project, produce something that we at CPF will want or is it for a different market?


----------



## XeRay (Dec 11, 2007)

BVH said:


> Dan will the secret - "to be revealed in January" project, produce something that we at CPF will want or is it for a different market?


 
Honestly, a different market for a primary customer base. But, some smaller % maybe 5-10% of CPF'rs will be interested in using or buying this product. Probably not the same group that wants the MOAB but some overlap is quite likely.

The new very compact cylinder ballast will also be of great interest to moders.


----------



## christian gpr (Feb 5, 2008)

Anything new?


> Originally Posted by *XeRay *
> _Stay tuned in January 2008 for our exciting announcements_.


----------



## XeRay (Feb 5, 2008)

christian gpr said:


> Anything new?


 
Read the last few posts on the prior page. We will unveil a dual wattage cylinder ballast later this month. The PCB's are done (1,000 in hand) we just need to finish the housing production. These will be available to CPF'rs March or April.


----------



## christian gpr (Feb 5, 2008)

XeRay said:


> These will be available to CPF'rs March or April.


Great, can´t wait!


----------



## Patriot (Feb 5, 2008)

:thinking:......I must say that I'm kinda chuckling at the 35-50W announcement after five months of anticipation by myself and many other members. I do feel like we were somewhat persuaded by previous comments to expect a bigger unveiling. Oh, well....live and learn I guess.


----------



## Flashanator (Feb 6, 2008)

Xeray said the Bomb which will be uvailed late Jan + is not the MOAB, & wont appeal to me.

I say close this thread.:thumbsdow


----------



## Lips (Feb 6, 2008)

Easy guys,


You know complex products take time to develope and workout the bugs. Dan is the leader of the forums when it comes to putting group-buy spotlight products in our hands at a good price. We should give him plenty of drift


----------



## XeRay (Feb 6, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> :thinking:......I must say that I'm kinda chuckling at the 35-50W announcement after five months of anticipation by myself and many other members. I do feel like we were somewhat persuaded by previous comments to expect a bigger unveiling. Oh, well....live and learn I guess.


 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2261129&postcount=88 please read this link

The MOAB may come but we are a business and we must focus where the numbers and $$$ are.

The new unveiling will show up this month or March at the latest with some new pages on our website.


----------



## SaVaGe (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 7, 2008)

LOL! Dan, you mean to tell me that you are not sitting, poised over this forum, minute after minute, waiting to setup all the wonderful, and effortless CPF group buy opportunities, but rather are cultivating mega-contracts and making oodles of cash for XeVision in the corporate/retail world? LOL! A wise man, and hat's off to your success! I think of you every time I use my Barn Burner.


----------



## LED61 (Feb 7, 2008)

I wonder how this will fare against the Polarions, from what I gather it is a similar light.


----------



## GhostReaction (Feb 7, 2008)

I am waiting for it....
how compact?


----------



## Patriot (Feb 7, 2008)

> *XeRay*
> And a secret project to be unveiled toward the end of January which will "blow the competition out of the water" so to speak. This is our most exciting current project in terms of sales volume which could easily rival our aviation sales. We should be able sell 2,000 to 5,000 units of this new product in 2008.



Ok sorry, I misunderstood the timeline, what with all the different projects in the works. I'll look forward to the exciting product to be announced.


----------



## GhostReaction (Feb 26, 2008)

Goodness its almost march! 
I am so HID deprived.... I miss my barn burner... 

too many funds too little compact monster HID :nana:


----------



## LED61 (Feb 26, 2008)

GhostReaction said:


> Goodness its almost march!
> I am so HID deprived.... I miss my barn burner...
> 
> too many funds too little compact monster HID :nana:


 
My friend!!, but the new owner is sure enjoying it !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RalphRussell (Feb 28, 2008)

I've just noticed for the first time on the XeVision web site that "Coming Soon" will be 75w ballasts. I wonder if this is going to be the announcement. I did notice that it says they will be available for "Approved Applications Only". Dan (Xeray), tell us more! Is a "Build it Yourself" Barnburner an approved application?
:twothumbs


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 29, 2008)

RalphRussell said:


> I've just noticed for the first time on the XeVision web site that "Coming Soon" will be 75w ballasts. I wonder if this is going to be the announcement. I did notice that it says they will be available for "Approved Applications Only". Dan (Xeray), tell us more! Is a "Build it Yourself" Barnburner an approved application?
> :twothumbs



Yeah specifically on this page. Be careful Ralphie, you'll shoot your eye out.



​


----------



## lasercrazy (Feb 29, 2008)

LuxLuthor said:


> Yeah specifically on this page. Be careful Ralphie, you'll shoot your eye out.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Even if Dan decides to let us buy the 75W ballasts you'll still have to use a substancial heatsink & airflow to allow proper operation. Not exactly plug and play but I'm sure someone will come up with something.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 1, 2008)

LuxLuthor said:


> Yeah specifically on this page.



Problem loading page with the above link.




> *lasercrazy
> *Even if Dan decides to let us buy the 75W ballasts you'll still have to use a substancial heatsink & airflow to allow proper operation. Not exactly plug and play but I'm sure someone will come up with something.


How does the current BB handle this? Isn't it the same light as the Xe-50 with a different ballast and bulb?


----------



## lasercrazy (Mar 1, 2008)

The BB can only handle the heat because of the thick aluminum bottom plate. Even with that it can only run for 60 minutes at a time max.


----------



## Lips (Mar 1, 2008)

lasercrazy said:


> The BB can only handle the heat because of the thick aluminum bottom plate. Even with that it can only run for 60 minutes at a time max.




Laser


I believe the thin aluminum bottom plate was made for and is a stock item on 50 watt lights overseas and not specific to the BB. The hard plastic shell of the Zeray is not the best conductor to get rid of the extra heat in anyway for a 75watt ballast and I don't think there's any air-flow there either... If more or the entire body was metal with the fins I'd bet the BB could run nonstop without any overheating problems... Great fun light and bright as He$$!


Cheers


----------



## lasercrazy (Mar 1, 2008)

You're right about the bottom metal plate being standard now, but it wasn't when the BB came out and is required for it to function properly.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 1, 2008)

Lips said:


> Laser
> 
> 
> I believe the thin aluminum bottom plate was made for and is a stock item on 50 watt lights overseas and not specific to the BB. The hard plastic shell of the Zeray is not the best conductor to get rid of the extra heat in anyway for a 75watt ballast and I don't think there's any air-flow there either... If more or the entire body was metal with the fins I'd bet the BB could run nonstop without any overheating problems... Great fun light and bright as He$$!
> ...




Yikes, that somehow bothers me a little bit that the ballast can just sit inside the body and superheat the dead air space within the light. I guess that's one very tough ballast which is designed to take those thermal loads. 

I didn't know that the BB was rated for only 60 minutes. Just out of curiosity, does the battery last for more than 60 minutes in the BB?


----------



## lasercrazy (Mar 1, 2008)

I only get about 45 minutes with my pack but a new battery might get more. As far as what punishment the ballast can take you should pm/email Dan if you're interested.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 1, 2008)

Whoops, forgot to take out the "xe" in that bad link. Here it is & corrected above.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 2, 2008)

LuxLuthor said:


> Whoops, forgot to take out the "xe" in that bad link. Here it is & corrected above.



Neat and encouraging. I hope that it becomes.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 29, 2008)

Time to bump this one up. It's been another month.


----------



## karlthev (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks, I was wondering myself!


Karl


----------



## billhess (Mar 31, 2008)

XeRay said:


> Read the last few posts on the prior page. We will unveil a dual wattage cylinder ballast later this month. The PCB's are done (1,000 in hand) we just need to finish the housing production. These will be available to CPF'rs March or April.


 

I must have missed something????????????


----------



## karlthev (Mar 31, 2008)

Nah, you didn't miss anything yet.


Karl


----------



## Patriot (Mar 31, 2008)

We just wish that we were missing something....


----------



## billhess (Apr 3, 2008)

it looks as though we won't be getting an answer soon.


----------



## XeRay (Apr 3, 2008)

billhess said:


> it looks as though we won't be getting an answer soon.


 
Pushed back to April/May.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 3, 2008)

Sweet! Just a few more weeks.


----------



## adamlau (Apr 27, 2008)

Put me on the list for a MOAB :thumbsup: .


----------



## cue003 (Apr 27, 2008)

I want in also.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 27, 2008)

It must be just about ready now! 


Any bets for the date of the news release.....?


----------



## karlthev (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm listening......



Karl


----------



## BVH (Apr 27, 2008)

Standing by........


----------



## windstrings (Apr 30, 2008)

Ditto


----------



## adamlau (May 1, 2008)

Hoping for a MOAB GB sooner rather than later  ...


----------



## Flashanator (May 1, 2008)

mmmmmm MOAB :devil:


----------



## ez78 (May 1, 2008)

So what is going on here.:candle:


----------



## Flashanator (May 1, 2008)

:tinfoil:


xevision please tell us.

Hey Xeray whats that in ur avatar? is that real about a Barn Burner?

cya.


----------



## BVH (May 1, 2008)

Yep! That thar is the original Barn Burner pic!


----------



## karlthev (May 1, 2008)

It's May 1!!! I'm waiting!


Karl


----------



## Patriot (May 1, 2008)

karlthev said:


> It's May 1!!! I'm waiting!
> 
> 
> Karl




I'm going back to bed :sleepy:


----------



## XeRay (May 1, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> It must be just about ready now!
> Any bets for the date of the news release.....?


 
Okay, I owe you all an update. You probably think that I must be about to release a new product intending to "up stage" Polarion. This is NOT the case.

We are probably 4-6 months from POSSIBLE MOAB public release (JIT for X-mas ??). We are moving forward on this but not a high priority. We may not ever go into production. It all depends on where our efforts will gain the most profits. We will produce at least a few pre production units for our own use but will decide later if we will go into serial production.

We will however unveil our new XePodTM cylinder ballast later this month. This unit will be available as 2 seperate aluminum cased cylinder modules (ballast and igniter) Which can be mated (perfect sealed alignment) to make a single complete watertight module. The igniter portion can either utilize a D1S bulb or a XeSparQ (see our website) igniter / socket in the cylinder module. This allows us to use either D2S type plug in bulbs without replacing the igniter or D1S based bulbs where the igniter is part of the bulb.

Our finalized ballast portion is 27mm long and 58mm diameter. The igniter portion is 28mm long and 58 mm diameter. When mated (not required, they can be operated in a separated form,) it is 55mm long and 58 mm diameter. Total weight is 10 oz or about 285 grams, the ballast alone weighs about 5 oz or about 142 grams, the igniter section using a XeSparQ socket/igniter and a D2S bulb installed also weighs about 5 oz or 142 grams. This weight is about the same using a D1S bulb (Integral igniter) instead. The Ballast without a D2S installed in the socket is about 9.3 oz or 264 grams.

The D2S bulb weighs about 3/4 of an ounce or 21 grams.

The polarion PH-40 ballast is about 56mm long including the igniter base (square box on the base of the D1S bulb). The diameter of this Polarion ballast is 57.5 and 59.5mm depending on where you measure it.

It is somewhat a surprise that even though our design was done on a "clean sheet of paper" how close they are in total volume (diameter and length.) We never saw a Polarion ballast till about 10 days ago.

The XeVision XePodTM offers variable power output so we can provide 30, 35, 40 and 50 watt outputs with switching capability. It is also available in 2 DC models, (12V) 9-18 VDC and (24V) 19-32 VDC.

This system was designed for a special marine submersible lighting project started 6 months ago which we will unveil in the next few weeks (May or June) on our website.


----------



## karlthev (May 1, 2008)

Why thank you very much Dan!! The information is much appreciated by all of us. We'll all be watching for developments and information as it becomes available. I am sure I speak for many who are most eager to see what develops. Please do consider us who may be a somewhat less profitable but possibly a more enthusiastic market. 



Karl


----------



## BVH (May 1, 2008)

Dan, think about us when you're ready to "dispose" of the prototypes if you don't go into production.


----------



## FarmerJP (May 1, 2008)

I am just trying to figure out if "not going into production" means that a limited time (group buy) may be offered or if this means that there would not be an opportunity to buy it ever? I dont see the Barn Burner in production but it was offered for a limited time to a few lucky ones here.

Hopefully the "MOAB" will be available sometime in the future. What a great Christmas present that would be.

JP


----------



## XeRay (May 1, 2008)

I forgot to provide the weight of the PH-40 ballast including the D1S bulb. It weighs about 7.5 oz or 210 grams, 2.5 ounces less than ours complete with bulb. It is lighter primarily because we have much more aluminum thermal mass to carry the heat away. Our aluminum ballast cylinder has a complex cavity shape to contact the components which generate the most heat. The ballast is also potted (thermally but not electrically conductive) for protection from water and to also help optimize the thermal transfer efficiency. We use only 105 C temp rated components inside. With proper heatsinking and about 92% ballast power efficiency this is an extreme vibration and temperature environment ballast. Our newest ballast technology has been tested for 10,000 rounds (typical barrel life) light powered on the whole time, on a 50 caliber US military approved machine gun recoil/vibration simulator (not ours).


----------



## Flashanator (May 1, 2008)

Xeray, can you tell us (if it happens) what wattage the MOAB will be? will it be over 75watts? As it probably will get too hot & overheat?


----------



## XeRay (May 1, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> Xeray, can you tell us (if it happens) what wattage the MOAB will be? will it be over 75watts? As it probably will get too hot & overheat?


 
Overheating is not a problem for the MOAB concept with very high ballast efficiency. Cant comment any more on what the MOAB concept will be.


----------



## Patriot (May 1, 2008)

Thank you for the much appreciated update Dan.


----------



## GhostReaction (May 6, 2008)

I just got myself a PH50 and I cant wait for Dan's HID light next.


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 7, 2008)

Great update information, Dan! Thanks!


----------



## karlthev (May 7, 2008)

Early riser as well!


Karl


----------



## SwissT (May 7, 2008)

Having missed the BB group buy I would be very keen to be part of the next one if/when it happens!


----------



## Patriot (May 7, 2008)

December is just around the corner...Unless it never comes to into being :wave:


----------



## karlthev (May 7, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> December is just around the corner...Unless it never comes to into being :wave:




Hmmmm...optomism/pessimism......:shrug: :thinking:


Karl


----------



## Patriot (May 7, 2008)

karlthev said:


> Hmmmm...optomism/pessimism......:shrug: :thinking:
> 
> 
> Karl




Well, I'm really not sure myself so let me dissect some of Dan's posted info a bit and I'll see if I can give you an answer.





> *Xeray*
> You probably think that I must be about to release a new product intending to "up stage" Polarion.


I never thought that Xeray was trying to upstage Polarion because "the bomb" was announced long before Polarion announced their new light. With regards to output, Xeray has always worn the crown so "upstage" wasn't even in my thought vocabulary. Only...."gee, I wonder when the new Xeray product is ever going to be ready?"



> *Xeray*
> probably 4-6 months from POSSIBLE MOAB public release


He does say POSSIBLE in capital letters.



> *Xeray*
> We are moving forward on this but not a high priority


It's not a high priority, but they are moving on with it. So....I'm guessing that they're moving in that direction but it's possible that if the technology off-shoots to other areas the priority will go there first. 



> *Xeray*
> We may not ever go into production.


How many people purchased Barn Burners...30-40? I would think that anything over about 10 or 15 units would kinda have to be considered production and Dan is warning us right up front that it may never happen.



> *Xeray*
> It all depends on where our efforts will gain the most profits


That statement tells a lot. If you read back a few pages, Lux made a great point in a funny/facetious way when, earlier, members were asking where "the bomb" was. Lux said basically said, 'C'mon folks..Dan has got bigger fish to fry.' Dan's priority isn't with 20 or so CPFers. It's with huge business accounts. XeVision didn't get to where they are by focusing on led key chains for enthusiasts, they're running a serious outfit where their efforts have to balanced with profits. Unfortunately we're not big profit providers for Xevision and unless they can sell "the bomb" to professional users like the military, police, fire, or rescue, I think the chances of this ever happening are small. Especially in 4-6 month time frame. 

With the PH50 introduction, Polarion's product was well under development long before it was even announced. From the time we were aware of a new product to the time we had it delivered to us was very brief and deliberate. I don't sense that, especially with this newest announcement. To answer your original question, I suppose I'm less than optimistic after the update. 

What's your take Karl? Do the above quotes make you feel optimistic or less than optimistic?


----------



## adamlau (May 8, 2008)

I am optimistic that we will see in MOAB in production and that I will have one in my hands by X-Mas  .


----------



## Flashanator (May 8, 2008)

I would buy 2 MOAB's to help get their sales up


----------



## karlthev (May 8, 2008)

"What's your take Karl? Do the above quotes make you feel optimistic or less than optimistic?"

Well gentlemen, you may not particularly like me for this but, I am less optomistic. Small production runs for large companies represent customizing in a real sense and, unless exorbatant prices accompany the product, they represent a loss leader of sorts. I'm not so sure Dan really needs anything like this for his business. I sure don't mean to speak for Dan but, i would presume that the Barn Burner may have been a fun adventure in a sense. There clearly was some concern about liability regarding the product considering the inherent power of the BB. The intent was not to market this light to the general public many of whom may have had a buck to spend but possibly not the best abilities to use it in the safest manner. In this light, very few were actually built. The MOAB, as it was/is called in theory or in reality was intended to be a portable light of even greater power. Other than limiting access to such a light to the military or law enforcement, there is very little that can be done to insure responsible use both in the primary or secondary (resale) market. These are the two reasons I have question...price/profit margin and liability 

In short, I'll be surprised if we see such a light but, I hope I'm proven wrong.

Karl


----------



## adamlau (May 8, 2008)

No need to list reasons for not continuing production on the MOAB :duh2: !


----------



## karlthev (May 8, 2008)

Sure there is!! Honesty the best policy--always. Dan is well aware of these facts and I certainly am not providing him any education in the whys and why nots. If this light does become reality, that is great and if it doesn't, we'll all live--trust me.



Karl


----------



## Flashanator (May 8, 2008)

NO KARL :hairpull: some of us wont live.


----------



## BVH (May 8, 2008)

Flashanator - I see no salvation for you unless you go out and get yourself the one the brightest, single-light-source lights on the planet. Yes, I'll say it....a 60" Carbon Arc. Don't waste your time buying and selling as you move up in Lumens output. Just jump right to the top!


----------



## karlthev (May 8, 2008)

It will, no doubt, be a poor substitue for a fully enLIGHTENING life Flashanator but yes, you will live, believe me. In the meantime, I do think BVH has a stellar idea!! Why screw around with the tinkertoys?? No need of course! Zoom for the Carbon Arc!! I am past that however and "...have gone where no man has gone before"--I use a di-Lithium crystal powered Phazer (NOT on stun level mind you!!) for most of my evening and early morning illumination activities. I'd do some beam shots fer ya but Scotty is beaming me up right now and I forgot my camera doncha know!!!! AAAAAaaaaaaaaa!!!!




Karl


----------



## BVH (May 8, 2008)

Darn you Karl!!! You've been holding out on me! Give me the link so I can get me one of those, too. Then I can remove the cover and tweak it a bit so mine is brighter than yours!


----------



## karlthev (May 8, 2008)

Heh, heh, not on your life! Wadaya think, I got this beauty at Walmart or some other pedestrian spot?? Not a chance! Consider the source the infamous "missing link" we've all heard about at one time or another. Yer just gonna halfta wait until I get tired of it and have it up on BST in a coupala years--not so bad when you consdier I'll be traveling at Warp 4 or 5 any minute now!! "Power her up Mr. Sulu"..... And Awaaaaaay we go!!! 


Karl


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 18, 2008)

karlthev said:


> It will, no doubt, be a poor substitue for a fully enLIGHTENING life Flashanator but yes, you will live, believe me. In the meantime, I do think BVH has a stellar idea!! Why screw around with the tinkertoys?? No need of course! .....
> 
> Karl



Wait....did Karl just call my BarnBurner and MaxaBeam "Tinker Toys" ? Oh man, I'm wounded. :mecry:

That Carbon Arc is just not playing fair. It's like blowing up an anthill with a nuclear weapon. 

Wait, did I just call my BarnBurner and MaxaBeam "Anthills" ? Oh man....I give up. :mecry:


----------



## karlthev (May 18, 2008)

Jeez Lux, I wasn't talkin' about YOUR BB or Maxabeam---just those the other guys have! Thought you'd aknown that.... Lordy knows my Phazermatic will need a custom Lux batterypack soon and I don't wantcha distracted---ya can't find di-lithium crystals just anywhere ya know!!!:huh:


Karl


----------



## BVH (May 18, 2008)

Ohh....so it's my BB that's a tinker toy.......Hmmmmmm. Don't you see the "_Special_" in my sig?


----------



## karlthev (May 18, 2008)

I'm gettin' otta here!!!!




Karl


----------



## GhostReaction (May 29, 2008)

Did you guys just have a pot smoking session :nana:

I m less optimistic now just like you guys and agree that life goes on and I ll live. There will always be cooler stuff


----------



## adamlau (May 29, 2008)

Make it happen, XeRay...We need one to safely work construction at night. I have specified the MOAB for our needs.


----------



## Flashanator (May 29, 2008)

Yes MOAB is needed bad.


----------



## windstrings (May 30, 2008)

There are brighter lights out there, but portability is always the issue and the challenge to break the speed barrier of existing lights.

The Barnburner I own does quite a bit for the size reflector it is... put that same light in a bigger reflector such as the costco light and some of the others and it would be even more devastating to look at....

There are some killer lights out there if you want to tote around the battery and then better yet, the light itself, but my challenge is to make a light that is portable..... the weight of the Barnburner is completely practicle and acceptable to carry... I think even double that weight would be ok... as long as it could be held in one hand and not pull your arm out of socket after 5 minutes of carry.

Its not like we don't have the technology... just no one is doing it.
If you can't get a higher wattage HID bulb.. why not make a light with "two".. thats the idea thats going into play in the LED world?

Twice the lithium battery and twice the light with two bulbs would make a light thats bad to the bone providing you could make a lens that would house both of them and throw a decent pattern.

But on one hand, I could see how its not practice to put the effort into a light thats so few would buy... yet on the other hand, the price some of the lights are costing, I see it entirely worthwhile for so many agencies.

I fired up my BB "special" in the presence of one of my friends and he immediately said he had to have one of these for his search and rescue team. 

And "how" many search and rescue teams are there in this country?... how about law enforcement?.. coast guard?

Its just a matter of time... the question is.. who will be first to step up to the plate and meet the need.

So far.. no one has beat the BB for its size....... We all are waiting for "the bomb"... somebody will do it.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll take one.


----------



## Flashanator (Jul 23, 2008)

M.O.A.B 

I Might get :drunk:2nite & fantasize about owning MOAB.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 23, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> M.O.A.B
> 
> I Might get :drunk:2nite & fantasize about owning MOAB.







If you're going to get drunk, you might want to pick a different reason. Dan made this post back in May about the MOAB:






XeRay said:


> We are probably 4-6 months from POSSIBLE MOAB public release (JIT for X-mas ??). We are moving forward on this but not a high priority. We may not ever go into production. It all depends on where our efforts will gain the most profits.





Buy hey... you can still get drunk for Christmas possibly. :kiss:


----------

